# first REAL TANK!!!



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you remember the joy :smile: of your first decent(55g+) tank? She is coming friday....I'm so pleased. It's a 55g and in my small apartment it is a small wonder I can even pull it off! Wife,kids , cat ,canary and 3 NUTS in a tank(3 4"rbs) . How long should i cycle the new "jail" before i put them in? I will be VERY ANXIOUS to get the ball rolling,but don't want to lose the little killers


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Usually tank cycle takes up to 30 days :sad: ...anyway you can do it faster using certain products (Bio Spira) or adding gravel, water and filter from a cycled tank :nod: ...!


----------



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

if i add a pile of goldfish to it with what you said,how many days would it knock off?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Just use all decorations, water, gravel, filters and filter inserts from previous tank into new one, and top the rest with fresh water, let it run for an hours or two, then slowly introduce the piranha into the new tank. This works for me all the time..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> Just use all decorations, water, gravel, filters and filter inserts from previous tank into new one, and top the rest with fresh water, let it run for an hours or two, then slowly introduce the piranha into the new tank. This works for me all the time..


 Me to.

*Moved to water chemistry*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

tankfullanuts!!! said:


> if i add a pile of goldfish to it with what you said,how many days would it knock off?


 It's hard to say off hand. Safest bet is to get a test kit and watch the ammonia/nitrite peaks come and go.

The Kouma was right about using the filter, gravel and decorations from the other fishtank to cut back on cycling time. Careful not to add the items to the new water before it is dechlorinated, or all the beneficial bacteria will be killed.

Good luck with the new tank! :smile:


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

For a faster cycle use Bio Spira or adding gravel, water and filter from a cycled tank................


----------

